# Chipotle with Chicken and Rice?



## Mylegsbig (Aug 17, 2006)

hey there, i got ahold of some of the real chipotles, the ones that are tan/gray.







never used these, but i want to incorporate them into my baked chicken + spanish rice meal.

How would i incorporate these into my recipe?

the rice is basmati rice which i toast and simmer with spanish seasonings.

the chicken i bake at 400 degrees until tender.

i serve with heated corn tortillas.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 17, 2006)

You can rehydrate one chipotle and take off the stem (and seeds if you like), chop it up and toss it into the rice mix so they cook together.

They're pretty potent.  One pepper is a good start.


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 17, 2006)

Or just chop it dry.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Aug 17, 2006)

how about for the chicken? to make a marinade for it?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 17, 2006)

You can make a marinade with the chipotle and the Spanish seasonings you will be using for the rice.  Use a combination of olive oil and an acidic ingredient such as citrus juice, wine.


----------



## Chopstix (Aug 17, 2006)

Been wondering, how is chipotle pronounced, may I ask?  Chee-po-tel or chee-pot-lay or some other way? Thanks!


----------



## Mylegsbig (Aug 17, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> You can make a marinade with the chipotle and the Spanish seasonings you will be using for the rice.  Use a combination of olive oil and an acidic ingredient such as citrus juice, wine.



i meant how should i prepare the chipotle for the marinade.

rehydrate it then chop it?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 17, 2006)

Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> i meant how should i prepare the chipotle for the marinade.
> 
> rehydrate it then chop it?


 
Exactly right!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 17, 2006)

Chopstix said:
			
		

> Been wondering, how is chipotle pronounced, may I ask? Chee-po-tel or chee-pot-lay or some other way? Thanks!


 

chee-pot-lay - with a long "o" in the middle.  -pot- rhymes with boat.


----------



## Chopstix (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks Andy!


----------



## karadekoolaid (Aug 18, 2006)

Chopstix said:
			
		

> Been wondering, how is chipotle pronounced, may I ask? Chee-po-tel or chee-pot-lay or some other way? Thanks!


 
The word in the original nahuatl language was "_chilpotle_"; _chil _= chile, or hot pepper, _poctl (potle)_ = smoke. Chilpotles are jalapeño peppers smoked for about 3 days in underground pits; there are other smoked chiles available, I believe, but the meaty texture of the jalapeño makes it particularly good for this process.
_Chilpotle_ is a little difficult to get one's tongue around, so the word got simplified in Spanish and English. 
Most Spanish words of three syllables have an accent on the second syllable, and all vowel sounds are short.


----------



## Chopstix (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks cliveb for the info!  I tasted chipotle at a Subway sandwich outlet in Philadelphia last year.  I thought it was a particular species of peppers.  Turns out it refers to a smoking method and that jalapeno is the popular choice for this technique. Thanks!


----------



## AllenOK (Aug 18, 2006)

Last year, I made a post about making some Chipotles at home in my smoker.  I only smoked them for about 2 hours, and they were great.  I may have to make some more this year.

I've also thought about smoking other kinds of peppers and incorporating those into some food.  Anchoes, smoked, and used in my chili, for example.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Aug 18, 2006)

A Mexican friend of mine tells me they dig two pits in the ground. In the first, they start the fire. In the second, they place the jalapeños. 
There's a connecting tunnel between the fire and the jalapeños. The fire is covered with a lump of turf, so the only way out for the smoke ( and way in for the oxygen) is through the jalapeño tunnel. 
3 days, apparently, until the chilpotle is ready. 

I think I'll just buy mine ready-smoked!


----------



## Mylegsbig (Aug 18, 2006)

cliveb, do you guys have those inferior versions of chipotles down there? the moritas i think they are called?

or do you only get the good kind?

also, can you tell a big difference?


----------



## karadekoolaid (Aug 18, 2006)

Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> cliveb, do you guys have those inferior versions of chipotles down there? the moritas i think they are called?
> 
> or do you only get the good kind?
> 
> also, can you tell a big difference?


 
That is a good question.I really couldn't give you an honest answer unless I were a politician  !

I was given some authentic chilpotles by a Mexican friend. They're awesome. Too many tastebuds were tickled to describe the flavour-  except, awesome. 

For daily use , I buy cans of "La Costeña" Chipoltes en adobo. These are prepared in a thick, tomato-ey sauce (adobo), and are wonderfully smokey, but whether they rate as the real thing, I don't know. 

I'd probably fail any taste-test miserably!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipotles are generally available in two forms-dry and canned in adobo.   I'd bet more are sold canned than dry.  I don't think one is more 'authentic" than the other.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Aug 18, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Chipotles are generally available in two forms-dry and canned in adobo.   I'd bet more are sold canned than dry.  I don't think one is more 'authentic" than the other.




Andy, these chipotles here, the *morita*







Are considered inferior to these chipotles here, the *ahumado*






Because the former are smoked faster and without as much care.

That is why this ahumado is considered the authentic version.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Aug 19, 2006)

to the top


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 19, 2006)

MLB:

Interesting.  The ahumados could be sold dry or in adobo sauce in a can. Or the same with the moritas.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Aug 19, 2006)

are those canned ones with adobo sauce worth buying?  How good is the sauce? is it some poor quality crap filled highfructose cornsyrup and god knows what else


----------



## AllenOK (Aug 19, 2006)

I have some of the La Costeña brand Chipotles en Adobo myself.  The ingredients listed on the can are:  Chipotle peppers, vinegar, tomatoes, onions, sugar, iodized salt, paprika, soybean oil, and spices.  No mention of High-fructose corn syrup at all.

The sauce isn't really that sweet, and is incredibly smokey in taste.  It's also on the spicy side, from the peppers.  Whenever I use the canned stuff, I just purree the entire can and use it as needed.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Aug 19, 2006)

Allen that is a pretty solid ingredient list if you ask me.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 19, 2006)

The canned in adobo isn't a poorer quality just because it's canned.  It's a different style of chipotle.  They have different applications.  The canned ones don't have to be rehydrated, they're ready to go.

You can buy fresh tomatos or tomatos in a can.  Both can be top quality.  They just have different applications.


----------



## Neda-oldtimecooking (Aug 19, 2006)

What I would do is try rehydrating the chipotles by putting a pot on the stove bringing the temp up (not boiling) then drop them in the pot, let them site in the water for about 10 to 15 min, try and submerge them as much as possible. Once they are soft take them out and put them on a cutting board. Then take off the stems and seeds if you want. At this point add them to a food processor, save about 1/4 a cup of the water you used to rehydrate them and add this to the food processor as well. 

From this point you can add what ever you want to make a good marinate, garlic, honey, tomato sauce, catsup, mustard anything really that will help compliment the sauce even balsamic vinegar to add complexity to the marinade, blend it all together and you have a nice spicy marinade. You can use this same process to make salsa and things like that too.

I hope this helps out


----------



## Mylegsbig (Aug 19, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> The canned in adobo isn't a poorer quality just because it's canned.  It's a different style of chipotle.  They have different applications.  The canned ones don't have to be rehydrated, they're ready to go.
> 
> You can buy fresh tomatos or tomatos in a can.  Both can be top quality.  They just have different applications.



could you just blend the can and put the mixture maybe as a base for enchilada saucee?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 19, 2006)

Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> could you just blend the can and put the mixture maybe as a base for enchilada saucee?


 
Absolutely!


----------

